# Nautilus CCF-X2 6/8 or 8/10



## JBH (Jul 17, 2019)

I have 8/10 but for an 8wt I would go 6/8 or XL Max.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I have an 8/10 on my 8wt meridian. no issues whatsoever. Nautilus reels are light anyway and I have used all day with numerous casts and never grew tired. the 8/10 is larger than needed for your intended species. I use mine to primarily catch redfish slots and bulls but also for big jacks (up to 30lbs) and bonito too. the jacks can get into the backing a good ways as can a big bonito. But both are fun on the 8 wt and never know when a ling (cobia) may pop up out of nowhere in the gulf and you need to make the cast..now not stow the 8 wt and get one of my larger outfits. Plus if you get eh 8/10 you will retrieve the line faster due to the larger diameter spool. The other plus is you can get a 10/12 spare spool and use that spool on a larger wt rod if needed. Not my preference as best to have a reel for every rod, but if you target tarpon or other bigger fish requiring a 10-12 wt, you can use the same reel with the 10/12 spare spool and get it done. just my $0.2


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm just the opposite of Sabalo. I've got a 6/8 CCF-X2 on my 8W Meridian and an 8/10 on my Sage Motive 10W. The CCF-X2 is a very versatile, light reel that can pair well with a wide range of rods. I've used the 6/8 set-up on Bones in Mexico and Reds and Snook in Florida.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a CCF-X2 6/8 on my Scott Sector 7. There's 200+ yards of 20# backing on it. If a fish gets me more than 100 yards into it, I bigger problems than hoping to land it. Go with the 6/8.


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

Another vote for the 6/8 here. I currently have one on my 7 wt and don't think I'd ever need/want anything bigger than that on an 8. Same diameter as the Hatch 7+ for what it's worth.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Depends on target species. Redfish 6/8. Bonefish 8/10 faster retrieving. Nothing worse than having a small reel when a bonefish does a 180 and is coming back at you, and you have a small arbor. My .02


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I use 8/10 on my 8 wts, quicker retrieve and the option to use the reel on a 9 or 10 wt rod. Slightly heavier is the only downside.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

The weight difference between the 6/8 vs 8/10 is 1oz. The 8/10 is still less weight than the Tibor Everglades and hatch gen 2. Too each their own. For me, 8.6 oz for the 8/10 on an 8wt is fine. And I prefer the larger arbor to help me pick up line faster on a fish that changes direction and runs to the boat after a long run away from the boat. The faster retrieve coupled with you can get a 10/12 spare spool and use the reel on a 10-12 wt rod just makes more sense for me especially if budget constraints are in play. Certainly better to have a reel for every rod, but also nice to have this option avail if your other primary reel fails. 

In either case, I have had great luck with nautilus reels and I think you will be happy with whichever model you choose. Never a failure and easy to maintain with great drags. I Love the monsters on my 11 and 12 wts.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I prefer the super lightweight xl max w 4 inch spool


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The 6-8 balances nicely on 6 to 8 wt rods. I have Hardy 6 and 8 wts, the CCF X2 seems a natural match. I like to buy stuff at Trident, no shipping, no sales tax.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got a 6/8 on my meridian 8wt and an XL on my T&T Exocett 7wt. The 6/8 handled very large redfish in LA picking up lots of backing quickly. I'm sure the 8/10 would reel more quickly, but I always felt like I had plenty of reel.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

6/8


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

I have the 8/10 on my 8wt and love it but it is kinda big for the rod. The 6/8 is probably the better size for what you want to use it for.


----------



## PMtarpon11 (12 mo ago)

Shadowcast said:


> I have a CCF-X2 6/8 on my Scott Sector 7. There's 200+ yards of 20# backing on it. If a fish gets me more than 100 yards into it, I bigger problems than hoping to land it. Go with the 6/8.


Would you use this 6-8 on a 9 weight by chance? Given this rationale, which I agree with, and the fact that 6-8 and 8-10 have same drag system…(and the silver king for that matter)


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

PMtarpon11 said:


> Would you use this 6-8 on a 9 weight by chance? Given this rationale, which I agree with, and the fact that 6-8 and 8-10 have same drag system…(and the silver king for that matter)


I no longer have the outfit, but yes I would.


----------

